# PX4 9mm Barrel Life??



## njjoe (Nov 16, 2013)

Hello!!

About 6 months ago I purchased my very first gun - a *Beretta PX4 9mm *(Full Size). I absolutely love it. The problem is I may love it too much. So far I have shot approximately 5,000 rounds through it. My ammo is predominantly 115 grain FMJ from Freedom Ammunition and the gun is cleaned after every other outing (~250 rounds between cleanings).

I am concerned about barrel life. Six months from now, when the gun is a year old it may have 10,000 rounds run through it. How long does a barrel typically last? How will I know when it needs replacement?

Are there any components, such as the spring or block, that need to be replaced at the 10,000-round mark?

Since this is my only (for now) gun I want to make sure it stays in working order.

Your help and guidance is very much appreciated.

Thanks in advance.

-njjoe


----------

